# Carolina Photography club



## Lunchbox

A new site just went up...trying to get some of the NC folks together.

theres only a few members right now....Come check it out and join up

http://carolinaphotographyclub.com/

Tell em Lunchbox sent ya!


----------



## Lunchbox

were growing but still need members


----------



## brucelee82

Lunchbox said:


> were growing but still need members



buuump


----------

